# Update (strange) on the Solifugid I found



## Macano (Nov 3, 2005)

Some of you might remember the post on the forums before they went kaput I had of a solifugid I had found on a hike. That was the first week of september. Well, here's an update:

She/he is still alive! BUT- it hasn't eaten since I caught it, two months ago! And what's stranger?! From the time I caught it it buried itself. It would come out at night for a bit, then hide if I turned a light on. Well, 2 weeks after that, it buried itself to the point it even plugged up the hole at the entrance of its burrow. I had all but forgotten about it among my other enclosure. Well today I decided to see what it was up to, and started digging. Sure enough, it was buried about 2 inches down, in a small "cavern" it had made for itself. It is still very much alive, even though it hasn't eaten in two months. That blows me away as everyting I've read says they die quickly if they don't eat all the time.

Also, no sooner had I uncovered it that it proceeded to rebury itself. It is still fat as when I caught it too. Is it possible that this species "hibernates" over the winter? I caught it at the 8000 foot level in the wasatch range, in an area that is under snow about 6 months out of the year. Any ideas?


----------



## garbonzo13 (Nov 4, 2005)

Is that the same one we thought might be pregnant? If so like T's it may be ready to lay. T's do that when laying eggs. And it is an arachnid right? They seal themselves into there hide. I would recommend not diggin it up again, if it gets hungry I am sure it will make it back topside on it's own. I don't think it would be a hibernation issue because you have changed the climate when catching it. It has probably already adapted to it's new home. Just a guess. Good Luck.


----------



## Macano (Nov 4, 2005)

Yeah, it's the same one. It is still fat also. How long do T's stay underground before laying? This critter has been holed up for 6 weeks now! Without eating to boot!


----------



## Guest (Nov 4, 2005)

I would assume no more than a few days. I have never had 1 lay yet. 6 weeks seems like an awfull long time. I will do a little research and see what I can come up with.


----------



## garbonzo13 (Nov 4, 2005)

above was me....for crying out loud. :evil:


----------



## garbonzo13 (Nov 7, 2005)

Macano, I need the species name if you know it. Or where exactly/State you found it at. Also, can I have your permission to use the pic for I.D. purposes?


----------



## Macano1 (Nov 10, 2005)

Not sure of the species, but found in northern Utah, in the wasatch mountains. Here's the pic:

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v315/Int...es/IMG_1043.jpg


----------



## garbonzo13 (Nov 10, 2005)

Macano my contact has this to say: Most females die after they have laid and protected their eggs. So maybe it is time to open the nest and take look. If the female is still alive you can leave everything. If she is dead and not fat anymore, than she was fertilised and she layed her eggs. If she is still fat she wasn't fertilized and died with the eggs in the ovaria. Good luck.


----------



## Macano (Jan 3, 2006)

Another update: She/he came to the surface today. Still looks somewhat fat, but moving very slowly and lethargically. I offered it a small cricket, but it ignored it. It's just wandering around the enclosure slowly. This thing hasn't eaten since I caught it, which was in September, and I have no idea how it is surviving! I'm stumped!


----------



## garbonzo13 (Jan 3, 2006)

:shock: That is amazing. I cannot believe it is still alive either. Have you found much info on them lately? Has it molted? Can you check the burrow at all? Seems like something should have happened down there. LOL Oh yeah, can you post another updated pic?


----------



## Peloquin (Jan 4, 2006)

Dont know if it's worth a try but mine used to love defrosted pinkies.

Just make a small cut in it before offering.


----------



## Macano (Jan 4, 2006)

She/he is still out and about tonight. Seems agitated, but moving very slowly still. Doesn't appear that it's molted to me. Still not interested in food at all. Here's a pic I took just now:


----------



## garbonzo13 (Jan 7, 2006)

:shock: Doesn't look to bad for a couple months with no food. At least better than I would. :wink: :lol: Have you tried giving it any water? What have you tried feeding it?


----------



## Macano (Jan 10, 2006)

It will drink droplets of water, but so far it hasn't shown any interest in small crickets, roaches, or small mantids (sorry but I got too many!). It's still out today, but moves like it's sleepwalking. I tried raising the temp, and that didn't help either.


----------



## garbonzo13 (Jan 11, 2006)

Well since it is an arachnid, I have heard some T's go for like months or even years without eating. The best you can do is try every few days and hopefully it will take the food. Have you tried mashing up the pray so it gets a taste, maybe that will help. I know it help with my mantid. As always..good luck. :wink:


----------

